# I have some qeustions about drylok



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi im building a savannah monitor cage and need to waterproof it and i heard drylok is good, but i have
a bunch of qeustions about using it.

1. what kind of drylok should i use?
2. do i have to put any sealer on befor the drylok?
3. do i have to drylok the inside and the outside?
4. how man coats of drylok should i use?
5. do i put silicone in before or after all drylok? (if i put in any at all)
6.do i have to mix it or anything when i get it?
7.can i paint over the drylok afterwards? (because i dont like the way it looks)
8. what do i use to paint it?
9.how thick is each coating supposed to be?



any qeustions that you answer will help me alot because im kinda of confused in this area of building since ive never done anything like this. thanks!


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 11, 2013)

Same as the tegu enclosure I guess first u caulk all seams then drylocb I say out two thick coats and yea u can oaint it and u only need to dryloc the inside

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## batmanjosh5000 (Jul 12, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Same as the tegu enclosure I guess first u caulk all seams then drylocb I say out two thick coats and yea u can oaint it and u only need to dryloc the inside
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


cool, what kind of rs id u use? becau it would ae me a long time to do an 8x4x4 with a small paint brush


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 12, 2013)

8" brush

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

